# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Propecia/finasteride

## Gast: mike

Ik ben al maanden bezig met Propecia/Finasteride, en het helpt mij uitstekend, was vrij kalend maar dat is nu al aan het teruglopen.
Ik betaal nu maar 20 euro per maand ipv de 50 euro in Nederland, via een zeer goede leverancier welkr ik bij toeval op internet zag staan, dit wil ik jullie dus niet onthouden, het is een echte betrouwbare leverancier, alles wordt via fedex dus aangetekend bezorgd binnen enkele dagen.
kijk maar eens op http://www.6url.com/nr , daar wordt alles uitgelegd. echt een topper&#33;&#33;

----------

